
Things I Learned from My First 6 Months of Anime Blogging - thechainuser_
http://www.tfwanime.com/9-things-i-learned-from-my-first-6-months-of-anime-blogging/
======
flyinfungi
Suggestions on easy low maintenance blogging platforms? I have been wanting to
do my own blog on security for some time, even got a domain. I don't really
want to do Wordpress, it makes me sad and I'd rather have someone else host.

~~~
danso
Jekyll and Github Pages is pretty low maintenance (static files and Markdown)
and hosted on github.io.

